# Kundalini and DPD - Snake like movement in body



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello. I am learning that my DP symptoms could be from kundalini. I have a snake like movement that goes all throughout my body, around my spine, and into my head. It's sometimes very intense, much like what the people in this video look like, the first person in this video is a prime example...






I've had this more or less for over 5 years. It all started with a rocking motion at the base of my spine and has grown in intensity. After this movement started in me I had moments of clarity, feeling like my inner self fully opened up and I was seeing the world in it's true form for the first time. I experienced times of bliss and true deep inner peace. Followed by a decent into pure hell and what I've been calling "DPD".

I feel that my DP experiences are different than many here. I never knew what caused such a drastic change in my personality as the DP just happened to me out of the blue. I had never used any drugs, never had a panic attack, or experienced severe trauma. I've sought myself high and low trying to find out what happened to me and no matter what angle I tried seeing things from, my experiences didn't add up. I never knew why the hell I went from feeling unity and oneness within myself and the world to feeling utterly detached and void, suffering intense mental agony.

Recently I've been talking with someone who brought up kundalini and after having looked into it, I'm pretty sure my DP experiences, mental confusion, and feelings of detachment, and insanity are kundalini related.

Here's from a kundalini website, this describes my state to a T...



> There are three major types of phenomena that occur when the kundalini won't come back down:
> 
> (1) Your personality shuts down. When this occurs, you cannot function normally. Your will doesn't work. Your sense of self is distorted, ranging from feeling you are a witness viewing your body and life from outside (depersonalization) to feeling you are an omnipotent godlike being (grandiosity). You can't think logically. You cannot form normal relational bonds with others. Your attention is locked or fixed in an altered state of consciousness and it is difficult, if not impossible, to return to the ground state of awareness. This state is frightening and overwhelming.


I experience all those things. This snake like movement that goes throughout my body pretty consistently feels like an energy that's moving through and rewiring parts of my body. For example when it's in my head my head jerks back and forth uncontrollably and I get tons of cracks and pops in my head. It feels like it's literally cracking through my skull. My jaw hurts because of this too, it's caused my jaw to become misaligned and my face feels like it's been rearranged.

I never knew what this was until I looked up kundalini. Kundalini is said to be a snake like energy within us all that lies dormant at the base of the spine. It can become activated through meditation or through shaktipat which is someone who has their's activated and their energy awakens yours. I'm the last one to believe in things like this, but I know from my own experiences that mine was activated through a friend who had his activated by someone else.










Kundalini is said to be the fastest way for consciousness to evolve. From what I understand the snake like movement is the kundalini energy which is moving through and clearing energy blocks throughout the body, making permanent transformations and creating a new, more highly evolved energetic field. It's clearing the energy blocks in order to unite and connect everything within the body from what I understand.

Anyways this is a bit about my experiences and what I'm dealing with. I'm curious to know if others have this snake like movement that is like a double helix around the spine in their body. Also if there are others out there who feel they are experiencing DP symptoms from kundalini, I'd love to chat.

Love.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like I'm not at the right place with my problem. Don't take it as an offense I don't mean it that, I just stay that I'm lightyears away from those people in the video and probably from you.

I've read about kundalini in my most stupid- and blurry-brain days of my anxiety, but I never imagined it looking like in this video.

It made a few things clear for me thank you.

ps.: so you mean, DP is causing you to move like similar to the people in the video?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lowrey said:


> ps.: so you mean, DP is causing you to move like similar to the people in the video?


No what I mean is that I think the kundalini/snake like movement is what's causing the mental confusion and DP.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

Im glad you know more about why you feel the way you do, it always makes things easier. Now you can find other people who have the same problems and find out more about what has helped them.


----------



## Darren84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kenny, what a surprise to hear that my male soul mate (If I was female i'd be all on you) has this issue too. Does it also feel like this; "Feels a shiver running down the spine following urination" mine is somewhat like that... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-micturition_convulsion_syndrome or this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spine-tingling . I find it very similar to adrenaline myself. Although i've come to assume it's like i've energy flowing through my chakras.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

surfingisfun001 said:


> No what I mean is that I think the kundalini/snake like movement is what's causing the mental confusion and DP.


It's likely that whatever is blocking and constricting the free flowing of the energy is causing the dp rather than the energy itself


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Yo, I may have this too and it really f's w/my head. I have a constant neck pain and dizzy pressure feeling in my head. Also like a numbness that shoots through whenever I think about fearful thoughts. I got mine from weed, anxiety and meditation. I really don't feel much emotion anymore and have lost most of my personality. Have felt the symptoms for about 5 months and started meditating about a year and 3 months ago. I'm really lost, we need to chat sometime.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mikanike23 said:


> Yo, I may have this too and it really f's w/my head. I have a constant neck pain and dizzy pressure feeling in my head. Also like a numbness that shoots through whenever I think about fearful thoughts. I got mine from weed, anxiety and meditation. I really don't feel much emotion anymore and have lost most of my personality. Have felt the symptoms for about 5 months and started meditating about a year and 3 months ago. I'm really lost, we need to chat sometime.


Does it make your body wiggle and move? Is the pain in your neck from the movement? I tried sending you a PM but your inbox is full.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

You have an awakened kundalini. The movement is caused by energy hitting blockages, its also caused by not channeling the energy consciously. Im positive the vibration and physical movements is a way that energy is telling you to channel it. I get those vibrations too, like a finger starts vibrating or energy goes strongly through a certain part of your body and the muscle starts spasming violently for a little while. Everybody has different symptoms. You should check out the book Biology of Kundalini Exploring the Fire of Life, you can read 80% of it free online.


----------



## crystal13 (Jun 19, 2011)

That is definitely different from the ususal DP thing and definitely Kundalini awakening, (cool).

I would indeed make sure to be well informed and if you would feel you'd like that, perhaps find some expert to assist with the awakening. There is an institute specialized in Kundalini awakening phenomenon in California.


----------

